# K2 Turbo Dream VS Burton Custom Flying V



## Londoner_25 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

I have a regular camber Rossi Contrast that I'm hoping to switch out of this season. 

I rented a Burton Custom Flying V and it blew me away, most of all I loved the fact that it initiated turns so quickly and didn't catch an edge, but I'm reluctant to go towards Burton because of the bindings. I already own Drake bindings so would rather not go for new ones. I heard great things about the K2 Turbo Dream so I was considering that. 

I plan on being on the groomed runs all over the mountain, not much park at all and riding in Lake Louise area in Alberta, Canada. So a mix of pow and hardpack. I consider myself to be an intermediate rider. 

My question is, do you think the things I love about the Burton Custom Flying V are also the same with the K2 Turbo Dream or even the Slayblade? Once again I loved how easy it was to turn the Flying V, it had a cool swivel feel to it when turning and never caught an edge.

Thanks!!


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

The rocker of Flying V is not the same as the Turbo Dream so they do feel different. The flying V is (from tip to tail) rocker-camber-rocker-camber-rocker and the all-terrain rocker of the Turbo Dream is rocker-flat-rocker. The little camber sections under foot give more pressure to the edges compared to the a long flat section under foot. If you liked the FV and don't want to with the channel, look at the Forum Bully (same rocker as Flying V) for a similar ride style to the Custom FV. You could also look at NS SL, Mervin's hybrid rocker boards (anything with C2 BTX is camber-flat-rocker-flat-camber), or Ride Berzerker or Highlife (all-mountain hybrid rocker).


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

If you loved the flying V you could probably get disks to use your current bindings with one.
I would ride a few boards first if I were you. The Turbo dream is different but because it has rockered tips it should also be easy to initiate a turn and not catchy at all. Anything with rocker will not be catchy.
I think the TD will be quite a bit cheaper too.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

If your gonna be riding allot of Deep Powder the TurboDream will hands down be the best board of the 3 but for all mountain\freestyle I'd take the slayblade IMO one of the best all mountain boards available anywhere, when it was launched in 2009-1010 it won the triple crown of snowboard awards. If you don't already have ICS bindings stay away from Burton boards


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Don't buy the K2, it is made by a ski company. Accessories, boots, bindings, fine, but there are plenty of choices in boards not made by a ski company.

As for your Drake bindings and the Custom FV, Burton sends a disk that will work on your bindings and the channel, NO problems. I love the Custom FV, rides like a camber board and super playful. JGsqueak said it best too.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Ski companies actually tend to make really good boards. Not saying this single board is good.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

ThunderChunky said:


> Ski companies actually tend to make really good boards.


You are right, but why buy from them when you can get a snowboard from a snowboard company. Lets not argue that one in this thread, k?


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> You are right, but why buy from them when you can get a snowboard from a snowboard company. Lets not argue that one in this thread, k?


I'd rather buy from K2 than Burton any day , be a cold day in hell before I ever buy another piece of Burton hardware K2\Ride has already had top notch warranty service and no questions asked fix it atleast on their high end stuff.

If I want a board or piece of gear with specific features(like the TurboDream for powder riding) that isn't easily available on other boards I could care aless who makes it or sells it.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I was gonna say the same thing. Everyone just argues now. It's so fucking annoying. We should all be rallying together to concentrate our hate somewhere useful. Like Justin Beiber or skiers.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

ThunderChunky said:


> We should all be rallying together to concentrate our hate somewhere useful. Like Justin Beiber or skiers.


I there is a pretty unified hate for skibladers/snowbladers/miniskiers/whatever you want to call them, on this forum.

Let me know when the ski company vs American company vs core brands vs my "brand x" board broke so I will never by their stuff again thread starts...oh wait, that is about 90% of the threads on here. Why peeps gots to be so angry?

Back to the OP...the Turbo is great in soft snow and you can take it pretty deep too, but if you want that extra performance on the groomers, a hybrid (rocker and camber) rocker will be better. I like the Turbo Dream but there are a lot of boards that I would put before it.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

jgsqueak said:


> Back to the OP...the Turbo is great in soft snow and you can take it pretty deep too, but if you want that extra performance on the groomers, a hybrid (rocker and camber) rocker will be better. I like the Turbo Dream but there are a lot of boards that I would put before it.



Yep TD is great if you ride atleast 50% pow but the other 2 boards are superior all mountain boards IMO


----------



## Londoner_25 (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok, thanks a lot for all that info!

One of the problems is that I can't demo/rent a K2 TD anywhere around me, and can't seem to find demo day schedules. Do you know of other brands that make a flat camber like the slay blade or a flat/rocker like the TD so I could test those?

Also has anyone ever used the disc that converts the regular Drake bindings to Burton ICS bindings? Wondering if you know if there have been issues there, or if you may know people that have used them but have never complained... haven't heard much about this disc product so thought I'd ask. 

Thanks!


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I have a rocker to flat to rocker, it's a Rome Garage Rocker. But it's nothing like what you're looking for. There is a big difference between it and what you're looking at.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Londoner_25 said:


> Ok, thanks a lot for all that info!
> 
> One of the problems is that I can't demo/rent a K2 TD anywhere around me, and can't seem to find demo day schedules. Do you know of other brands that make a flat camber like the slay blade or a flat/rocker like the TD so I could test those?
> 
> ...


Lots of ride boards have flat between the bindings and rockered tips. In that way they share a lot with the K2 TD.
I have a Ride highlife and love it. You may want something a little softer like a machete or an antic.
Will be a lot cheaper than a flying V again.
I personally would rather ride on 4 bolts as opposed to 2 (ECS) many people enjoy the channel though so each to their own.


----------



## Londoner_25 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks! I have to find a place where I can demo/rent a Ride snowboard or a K2 in Alberta, Canada... 

Don't you guys hate how buying a board is sometimes an all in investment, you can't try one and then return it and try another. I wish stores kept one demo model in stock!! Anyone know if there is a website or something that advertises when demo days maybe on. I checked on the nearby mountain and on K2 website but nothing.


----------



## kayin (Feb 28, 2011)

there's burton demo going on at louise on the 19th, doesn't really help you with trying other brands, but maybe you could give a couple of other burton boards a try 

and people need to stop hating! whether it's justin bieber or burton, pioneers are pioneers are pioneers!


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

Conversion discs (any brand) on a channel board definitely kills the amount of board feel that you would get with EST bindings. That being said, the board feel with conversion discs is similar to any 4x pattern insert board (except you have two large rods under your bindings).

I would look for brand's regional Facebook pages. They are usually controlled by the local rep and will have both national and regional demos.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

jgsqueak said:


> Conversion discs (any brand) on a channel board definitely kills the amount of board feel that you would get with EST bindings. That being said, the board feel with conversion discs is similar to any 4x pattern insert board (except you have two large rods under your bindings).
> 
> I would look for brand's regional Facebook pages. They are usually controlled by the local rep and will have both national and regional demos.


The big thing about those discs to me is they raise your binding up off the surface board more than normal screwing with your flex and raising your center of gravity.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

A disc is a disc no matter if it is on a channel or 4x inserts. EST bindings have a lower "center of gravity" than disc bindings...


----------

